# Software Problem



## jamie1130 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey

i was wondering if anyone knew any amazing bundles
i have tryed apache triard but the control panel dont work (Failed To Get Data For ''Start'')
also have tryed xampp 


so is their any thing better then this
or anything that you think is reliable

thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Your post is very vague. You don't say what problem(s) you have had. You mention "Failed to get data for "Start"", but I am not clear on what that means. I would recommend that you try apache again. 

If you have to you can run an IIS server. But that is a Microsoft thing and I don't have any experience with that.


Cheers!


----------



## jamie1130 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hate IIS its fustrating

i just want to run a server bundle (APACHE,PHP And MYSQL)

Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

What control panel are you using? Is is a piece of software, if so which one? This might help me to fix the error that you are getting.

Cheers!


----------



## jamie1130 (Jan 1, 2009)

i was running Apache2Triad	1.5.4


----------

